# Bpepp33's journal



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

I decided I'd start a journal about my betta and eventually setting up a low light planted 10 gallon. It will be an upgrade from the 2.5 gallon i currently have, so I'm so excited! I may not actually set up the tank until late June/early July, but I've started to get some items I will use in the 10 gallon. I've already purchased the filter because the filter in the 2.5 gallon broke :/ so I'm using a 10 gallon filter that i will transfer into the other tank when I set it up. I've also ordered some Malaysian driftwood from Amazon that is scheduled to get here tomorrow! I'm excited but also nervous because I don't know the exact piece I'm getting. Hopefully it's a good one! 
The 2.5 gallon has an Amazon sword from Petsmart (it's really small) and 2 anubias nana. I will be transferring those to the 10 gallon when I set it up!!
More updates coming!


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll attach a picture of my female crowntail betta  her name is Bubbles. ps sorry for the horrible quality picture


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

when i got her, she was a shiny blue/teal color. Now, she's got some red on her :-D


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Love her colors, should really stand out in a planted tank.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

clopez1 said:


> Love her colors, should really stand out in a planted tank.


thank you!!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Planning on doing a sorority?


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

clopez1 said:


> Planning on doing a sorority?


Nah, I'm just gonna do a community tank; I don't want to risk doing a sorority :-?


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

took an updated photo of her because the one I posted earlier was from the beginning of May. I'll post the new one once I get it uploaded to my PC


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

also, my driftwood should be coming today!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Sweet, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

here is the picture i took today! it's really hard to take pictures of her because she is super active!!!


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

my profile picture, i guess you could call it that, is from a couple months ago so you can see how much her fins have grown since then!


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

got my Malaysian driftwood today! it's a nice size, a little over 10 inches, and it's a nice looking piece in my opinion. it was a little risky to order driftwood from Amazon because I didn't know what the piece was going to look like, but I'm very happy because I got a nice piece. can't complain. I'm planning on putting some anubias on it. I'll upload a picture of the piece i received later tonight or sometime tomorrow. 
Overall, im really happy with the wood i received and im so excited to see how it will look in the 10 gallon


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's the driftwood i received yesterday!!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Nice piece, have you soaked it yet? May not stay down as is.. I usually boil mine a few hours then put it in dechlorinated water to cool before adding it to aquarium.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

clopez1 said:


> Nice piece, have you soaked it yet? May not stay down as is.. I usually boil mine a few hours then put it in dechlorinated water to cool before adding it to aquarium.


im going to soak it in water for a few weeks and then boil it just to make sure all the tannins are out. and then soak it in dechlorinated water


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Good plan.. I usually just boil it to get anything bad that may be on it out and to help the wood sink. I actually like the tea like water the tannins make and the fish like it too. I think it makes the tank look cool. It took a bit of getting used to at first but it grew on me.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

clopez1 said:


> Good plan.. I usually just boil it to get anything bad that may be on it out and to help the wood sink. I actually like the tea like water the tannins make and the fish like it too. I think it makes the tank look cool. It took a bit of getting used to at first but it grew on me.


how long does it take to clear?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

The tannins? I don't know. Seems to vary on the piece.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

clopez1 said:


> The tannins? I don't know. Seems to vary on the piece.


alright, thanks for the info!


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

BIG UPDATE-
last night, I was at Meijer and decided to see if they got any new Bettas. I was about to leave when i noticed a galaxy colored veiltale male and I instantly fell in love with him. his water was only a third full and I just felt so bad for the poor guy. so i debated for 30 minutes and finally decided to buy him. i named him Galaxy because of his colors. I kept him in a pet keeper over night, but the temperature got so low throughout the night that today, i decided to pick up a temporary tank, heater, and a couple other things for him. Petsmart didn't have the tank I wanted, but I did buy a 7.5 watt heater, silk plant, and 2 lbs of natural gravel (i love the gravel!!!) there. then, I went back to Meijer, since they have a decent selection of fish stuff, and found that they had a tetra 1.5 gallon tank kit for only 15 dollars!! (it was on sale). it has LED lights and comes with the tetra 3i filter (im actually having problems with the filter bubbling). I know, 1.5 gallons is too small, but he'll just be in it until I get the 10 gallon. then, I'll move him to my 2.5 gallon tank. 
so from meijer, I bought the tank kit, thermometer, and check valve for the air pump. 
Still having some problems, though. 
Galaxy hasn't eaten yet and he keeps flaring at his reflection on the sides of the tank. but I read that these behaviors are both normal with new Bettas. can anyone give me any tips about these problems?
im also having problems with the filter bubbling at the top. im pretty sure it isn't supposed to.... maybe the air pump is too strong???
besides that, all is going well. i love how the tank turned out! I'll post pictures of everything soon!!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

UPDATE-
im pretty sure, though not positive, that i will just keep the 2 tanks i have instead of getting the ten gallon. right now, I have Bubbles in the 2.5 gallon and she's doing fabulous. I have Galaxy in the Tetra 1.5 gallon and he's thriving!! just today, he started eating the Betta Buffet (Omega One) pellets, but only if they sank in front of him. tonight, i put a pellet on the surface, and I was skeptical because he'd normally just look at them and swim away. this time, he actually ate it!! so happy!! I really want to keep him in this tank. he's doing so well! I know anything under 2.5 gallons isn't ideal for bettas, but he does a lot better in the 1.5 gallon than when I put him in the 2.5 gallon. im also willing to change the water twice a week with one 50% and one 100% since it is very small. Also, I'll plant the 2.5 gallon instead of getting the 10 gallon and planting that. I think this will be a good decision for many reasons.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

some may not agree with me but I've given it a lot of thought and think it's a good idea


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

i know i promised these pictures a long time ago but here they are!
Galaxy in his cup at the store:
View attachment 570714

Galaxy after being put into his 1.5 gallon tank:
View attachment 570722

He loves his leaf hammock!
View attachment 570770

Here's Bubble's new setup with the driftwood!!!








I'll update you when i get more plants for Bubble's tank!


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

i dont know what i did to make the pictures not show up


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

ok i'll try again.
here's Galaxy in his cup at the store


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's him after being put into his tank: (the tank looks different now since i bought him some new things yesterday)


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Him on his leaf hammock that he LOVES!:


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have changed some things in his tank but i accidentally deleted the picture of it!


----------

